# Tomi-cog! Tomi-cog! Tomi-cog!



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

Okay, it may not be a big deal to you, but I got my Tomi-cog. Very cool. After trying to drill a BMX cog with a cobalt drill (forgetaboutit), I decided a Tomi-cog made more sense than acquiring a 5mm carbide drill. Now I have a flip flop setup on my SASS! Tomi-cog!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

A new Tomicog is always a beautiful thing! 

I wish I could use mine more but with only one bike I can't take the slower speeds of off-road fixie full-time. Maybe I will throw it back on tonight though :thumbsup: thanks for the inspiration


----------



## henrymiller (Jan 7, 2004)

I love mine.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice, what fixed gearing will you be running?


----------



## endure26 (Oct 19, 2004)

What gear are you guys running for off road fixed? 29er? 

Curious as my 26-inch SS was normally a 2:1 at 32x16 and my 29er is 32x18. That's with a freewheel. Are you running the same gears fixed as you would fw?


----------



## farrisw1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sweet! I like this, I think I'm gonna try this with my old GF Big Sur at some point....except I'm not sure if that would work very well with a tensioner, or if it even would at all...hmmm??


----------



## the munts (Jan 7, 2009)

> Sweet! I like this, I think I'm gonna try this with my old GF Big Sur at some point....except I'm not sure if that would work very well with a tensioner, or if it even would at all...hmmm??


Fixed gears and tensioners don't like each other. It would likely break off and send you for a fun ride


----------



## farrisw1 (Jul 22, 2009)

the munts said:


> Fixed gears and tensioners don't like each other. It would likely break off and send you for a fun ride


Yea, the more I thought about it the more I suspected it wouldn't work too well. I guess I'll have to find a magic ratio or a different frame to utilize this set up....


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

farrisw1 said:


> Yea, the more I thought about it the more I suspected it wouldn't work too well. I guess I'll have to find a magic ratio or a different frame to utilize this set up....


It would work great with a WI eccentric hub or a Forward Components EBB converter however:thumbsup:


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

endure26 said:


> What gear are you guys running for off road fixed? 29er?
> 
> Curious as my 26-inch SS was normally a 2:1 at 32x16 and my 29er is 32x18. That's with a freewheel. Are you running the same gears fixed as you would fw?


I run a 34x19 (about 52") fixed offroad, which is a little taller than what I've been freewheeling with (34x20=49").


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

I just got one recently, for my really old 26" SS. Lots of fun
I tried to drill out a BMX cog as well, and that wasn't going to happen. That is some really tough steel.


----------



## farrisw1 (Jul 22, 2009)

boomn said:


> It would work great with a WI eccentric hub or a Forward Components EBB converter however:thumbsup:


Ooooh yeah! I had completely overlooked those two options, thanks!


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

30x17 tomicog, 30x18 free on the other side


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

CycleAddict said:


> Nice, what fixed gearing will you be running?


32:20 freewheel and fixed.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Toad ya in the other thread, TomiCogs rawk!. I have two.



If you want to run flip/flop, you need the same toof (sic) count, or track ends, or maybe semi horizontal dropouts. I have sliders to I run the same 32x20 teef on the cassette and TomiCog.



I have one dedicated wheel with only a TomiCog.



I have an extra set of wheels, big AM wide gnarly monsters for my geared bike that get used maybe twice a year. The front hub has a 20mm thru axle, but I have the 9mm QR adaptors. I thought about selling the wheelset, and then I remembered that I had a second TomiCog







.

Now that phat wheel set is on the Inbred for winter fun.



I went out last week and thrashed myself for 15+ miles and 2100+ climbing. I forgot about how tricky downhill switchbacks can be. Otherwise, I pegged the fun meter (heart rate monitor) four times. Wicked fun. :thumbsup:

https://connect.garmin.com/activity/17962586


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

So who makes a rear hub with a 6-bolt on both sides?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

jsj3831 said:


> So who makes a rear hub with a 6-bolt on both sides?


No one. This forum has searched and searched. We asked, begged, threatened, and tried to jury rig every possible hub and option out there.

Surly stepped up with a disc fixed hub early this year, it uses a regular track type reverse threaded lock ring to hold the threaded cog in place.









https://surlybikes.com/parts/hubs/

Paul's Components is doing one now as well.









https://www.paulcomp.com/fixeddisk.html


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

http://valliecomponents.com/

This guy is working on a 120mm spaced one. Maybe he could be convinced to do 135mm as well, once his prototyping phase is done. Someone like Tomi could contract such a hub through a Taiwanese manufacturer if they thought the interest existed. Go to whatever company makes the surly hubs and get them to mirror the disc mount. Or any other hub manufacturer could do it. Someone just needs to invest a couple thousand for the first run ... Ouch.


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

What the.....Fixed gears and Disc brakes!?!?


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

A thread on 6-bolt adapter similar to a center lock adapter may be cheaper to design and produce. Since the only reason to do it would be to use a Tomicog, it may be up to Tomi.


----------



## endure26 (Oct 19, 2004)

Phil Wood makes a double ISO hub. Appears to only be available in track spacing, although they may offer 135 spacing as well.

http://www.philwood.com/products/hubs/track-hubs/iso-track-hubs/


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

endure26 said:


> Phil Wood makes a double ISO hub. Appears to only be available in track spacing, although they may offer 135 spacing as well.


That is what the Vallie Components hub is like, posted above by SSSasky.

I did email PW over a year ago about producing a 135 hub like that. They do a fixed disc hub in 135mm, but it is expensive.

HDK536 Rear K-O Disc/Fixed
Standard 32°
HDK636 Rear K-O Disc/Fixed
Standard 36°
http://philwood.com/store/page10.html

They said they did not see enough market to produce one. I also emailed Paul's about it at the time, and they stated the same "no market" reason. Now, a year plus after that, they have one. So now we have three, Surly, Phil Wood, Paul's.


----------



## suspensionisbetter (Dec 12, 2008)

maybe i missed this but where can i buy a tomi cog?


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

A fixed-gear mountain bike? Seriously? What's the point?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

suspensionisbetter said:


> maybe i missed this but where can i buy a tomi cog?


http://tomicog.blogspot.com/


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Canaan said:


> A fixed-gear mountain bike? Seriously? What's the point?


To confuse and perplex folks like you. I thought you knew.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

buddhak said:


> To confuse and perplex folks like you. I thought you knew.


Mission accomplished, but then again it doesn't take much to confuse and perplex me. You guys are nuts, and I mean that in a good way . . . .


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Canaan said:


> A fixed-gear mountain bike? Seriously? What's the point?


what's the point of singlespeed, or hardtails, or non-motorized bikes? Every purposeful limitation has its own potential for fun, because _you_ do the work instead of the device and you have to learn new skills

I've honestly never been able to keep my bike as a fixed gear for too long because I only have one bike and it certainly puts limits on speed and aggressive riding, but if I had a second bike...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Omg!!!*

I don't believe this... after shaking my head and rolling my eyes for years at the entire notion of off-road fixie riding, I clicked the tomi cog link and ALMOST BOUGHT ONE. Sheesh! WTF was I thinking?

--sParty

P.S. I even have a spare bike in waiting...

P.P.S. Dang, why am I still considering the reasons in favor?!?!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> I don't believe this... after shaking my head and rolling my eyes for years at the entire notion of off-road fixie riding, I clicked the tomi cog link and ALMOST BOUGHT ONE. Sheesh! WTF was I thinking?
> 
> --sParty
> 
> ...


Not that it will be much good on the local singletrack, but I have a 16t you could borrow....


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

umarth said:


> Not that it will be much good on the local singletrack, but I have a 16t you could borrow....


Thanks but I think it would have to be a 19t if I were ever crazy enough to slip the man pants on.

--sParty


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

i run just a little harder gear fixed gear than freewheel. cant make a few climbs i can make with the fw but i think it works better for the downhills.

i was running 32x20 fw and 32x18 fixed now i have 29x18 fw and 29x16 fixed. by the way its a 29er jabberwocky. 

i'm curious why you guys are wanting the 6 bolt on both sides? do you plan on using a rear brake with the fixed gear?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> I don't believe this... after shaking my head and rolling my eyes for years at the entire notion of off-road fixie riding, I clicked the tomi cog link and ALMOST BOUGHT ONE. Sheesh! WTF was I thinking?
> 
> --sParty
> 
> ...


Come over to the dark side :yikes:


----------



## mordecai (Jan 17, 2005)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Come over to the dark side :yikes:


Yeah, what he said. Drink the cool aid... Do it.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I love the tomi cog on my 1FG, its a lot of fun and definitely makes "easy" trails challenging!

I'd really love to build up a wheel with the Surly disc/fixed hud.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Canaan said:


> Mission accomplished, but then again it doesn't take much to confuse and perplex me. You guys are nuts, and I mean that in a good way . . . .


We need more loonies in the bin, come on......

You too sParty. All your passion for SS, bolt that baby down solid and pedal like you never pedaled before!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

slocaus said:


> We need more loonies in the bin, come on......
> 
> You too sParty. All your passion for SS, bolt that baby down solid and pedal like you never pedaled before!


I can barely keep up as it is. But yes, I should try it. I ride alone enough that I could give it a try without having to hang with the bad boyz while doing so. Just afraid I'd kill myself, that's all. Or at the very least lose a finger.

--sParty


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> I can barely keep up as it is. But yes, I should try it. I ride alone enough that I could give it a try without having to hang with the bad boyz while doing so. Just afraid I'd kill myself, that's all. Or at the very least lose a finger.
> 
> --sParty


All you will lose is the tangle in the muscle between your ears that thinks a mountain fixed gear is hard.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

Not trying to side track the thread but you can get them here too: http://velosolo.com/shopdisc.html They can even be replaced for free when you wear your old one.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

cannotaim said:


> Not trying to side track the thread but you can get them here too: http://velosolo.com/shopdisc.html They can even be replaced for free when you wear your old one.


Yeah, Velosolo cogs are nice. I've had one on my fixed commuter for 2 years and 4000 miles or so, and it's still going strong.
For those who live in Europe they're more affordable than Tomicogs as well.


----------

